# Is this a crazy time for anybody else?



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

A few weeks ago I finished school forever
Yesterday I graduated college with my two bachelor's degrees (music, accounting)
Today I started full time at my job (interned there last year)
I'm moving to my new apartment in a couple days
I'll be working at a tax firm during the busy season. That means 60-hour workweeks for the next few months.

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

well, it seems that you have your life well directed. congrats for your achievements.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm the quite opposite. No school, jobless. Just practicing and figuring out ways to amuse myself for a few weeks more. :/


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Several people in my family are/were accountants, and they did very well for themselves.
Might as well put the hours in when you're young and retire early!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

aleazk said:


> well, it seems that you have your life well directed. congrats for your achievements.


Thanks.  It is well-directed, just trying to not lose my hair amidst all the busy-ness.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

*Yes.* I'm not going back to school next semester; I'm going to an internship program in Philadelphia instead. Leaving on Friday, never been there before, don't know anybody there, don't know what my internship will be, don't know where I'll be living. I feel _weird._ Last night, I lay in bed awake for about five hours before falling asleep. Yes, crazy time. I'm unmoored.

Ravellian, congratulations on your graduation! I hope you settle into your new life comfortably.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Insofar as I frequently lapse in to depression and have to constantly fight myself just to do even the simplest of tasks, but it's been like that for a few years now.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Nope. I just got a job in mid-October, and everything's sailing smoothly for the first time in a long, long time.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am happy for _Ravellian_ and _Kopachris_, hopefull for _Meaghan_ and _Huilun_, and can only recommend to_ Crudblud_ the beneficial effects of hard physical labor (not in durance vile). I haven't had a 'crazy time' in quite awhile; pretty much settled in my dotage.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> A few weeks ago I finished school forever
> Yesterday I graduated college with my two bachelor's degrees (music, accounting)
> Today I started full time at my job (interned there last year)
> I'm moving to my new apartment in a couple days
> ...


I'm glad you seem to be doing very well for yourself *Ravellian*. :cheers:

Good luck with with the new apartment I'm currently searching for a new house back in *Paris*. I'm unsure what I will do with this place but know moving can be very stressful. :tiphat:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Good luck, brother...I know you'll do well...my own life is in the midst of some kind of great change; the decisions I make over the next few months will determine if it is great good or great, not-so-good. Best wishes to you, however!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> ...and can only recommend to_ Crudblud_ the beneficial effects of hard physical labor...


That's actually already underway. I recently acquired an allotment, which, for those who don't know, is a small patch patch of land intended for the use of crop farming (you can carry livestock too but that's too much hassle for me). Since the previous owners left the place in shambles there's plenty of work to be done, so it's a good prospect for me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Life is promising. I'm taking two classes in community college, and my self directed work ethic is far better than it used to be, I believe I've experienced a big leap into healthier and more self directed year. Stress level is often high, but I'm pushing myself and succeeding. A few weeks or so and I expect this routine of practicing, reading, homework, and a small dose of daily socializing to stabilize. The notion of how perfect things could be for this time period comforts me greatly. Fingers crossed.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> the beneficial effects of hard physical labor .


Wood chopping no doubt. What's available to me are LONG walks and yard work.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, crazy time for me! Leave me alone people! I have enough money for about a month! I don't want any more work! I don't have time to do the work I already have!

I _hate_ people.

I think I might be one of those people who goes postal someday.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sorry you feel that way, science. 

Well, I'm all moved in to my brand-new apartment. First time I've ever lived by myself, no roommates. It feels so WEIRD... I don't think I'll be able to sleep for a while...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, science.
> 
> Well, I'm all moved in to my brand-new apartment. First time I've ever lived by myself, no roommates. It feels so WEIRD... I don't think I'll be able to sleep for a while...


Yeah, there are echoes, things almost seen in the corners of the eyes, voices almost heard. My brother lived with me for 20 years. After he died his ghost lingered in the house.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, science.
> 
> Well, I'm all moved in to my brand-new apartment. First time I've ever lived by myself, no roommates. It feels so WEIRD... I don't think I'll be able to sleep for a while...


I was in your exact situation about 2 months ago. New job, first time living alone in my own apartment. I LOVE living alone, no damn roommates making messes, having unnecessarily loud sex, and I get to make the place exactly how I want it!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Ravellian! You have one degree for your livelihood and one degree for your soul. As you go through life, you'll be needing both. 

My craziness is involves being a trustee at my church. Man, the problems we have to sort through.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, science.
> 
> Well, I'm all moved in to my brand-new apartment. First time I've ever lived by myself, no roommates. It feels so WEIRD... I don't think I'll be able to sleep for a while...


God I want to have this feeling soon...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Technological advances have made things better for each successive generation. Take accounting, for example. Can you imagine *doing it* with no computer or easy-to-act software? We may not think so, but "busy-ness" often resulting in anxiety, has actually decreased over the millenniums.

Daniel Smith in the NY Times takes a look at anxiety through the ages...

http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/14/its-still-the-age-of-anxiety-or-is-it/?ref=opinion?hp


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

60 hours = too much. When are you going to live a little?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Vaneyes said:


> Technological advances have made things better for each successive generation. Take accounting, for example. Can you imagine *doing it* with no computer or easy-to-act software?[/URL]


I've always been of the impression that the more technologically advanced a society is, the more that CAN be done, and thus the more that is expected of you. The processes are much more automated, but still, if something's wrong, it's still wrong... meaning that much of the tedious work is eliminated (like writing down tons of numbers and doing calculations by hand), but that means you spend most of your time with the more difficult conceptual problems instead.

I'm not complaining - I love my job. I just know how stressful it can be if you're not used to handling the pressure.


----------

